# Lässt sich noch Geld mit INet-Werbung verdienen?



## Arne Buchwald (29. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

ich könnte mir vorstellen, eine realtiv große Delphi-Community zu übernehmen.

Mitglieder: 2.500
Visits (gemessen): bis zu 5.000
Seitenabrufe (gemessen): Bis zu 250.000

Meine Frage: Lässt sich, wenn man Banner-Werbung schaltet, damit noch Geld verdienen (besser: um die Kosten ein bisschen zu senken) und wenn ja, wie viel bringt das monatlich??

Vielen Dank, ArneE

P.S.: Vielleicht kann mir irgendein Webmaster mit ähnlich großem Forum (oder die tut.-Admins) ja eine PM schreiben ...


----------



## RedZack (29. Mai 2002)

Das Verhältnis von 5000 Visits zu 250 000 Seitenabrufe finde ich merkwürdig, aber egal. Wenn du von 5000 Visits täglich sprichst, denke ich schon das sich der ein oder andere Euro damit verdienen lässt  Wieviel du mit Bannereinblendungen machst hängt von vielen Faktoren ab: Z.B. 250 000 Seitenabrufe *können* 250 000 Einblendungen bedeuten. Reche dir einfach mal aus was du rausschlagen kannst wenn du 3,50€ pro Bannereinblendungen verlangst usw...


----------



## sam (29. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RedZack _
> *Reche dir einfach mal aus was du rausschlagen kannst wenn du 3,50€ pro Bannereinblendungen verlangst usw... *


bitte? wer zahltn so viel für eine bannereinblendung???


----------



## RedZack (29. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von s.a.m _
> *
> bitte? wer zahltn so viel für eine bannereinblendung??? *



Ich hoffe niemand - is nen Tippfehler - ich mein TKP / pro 1000


----------



## sam (29. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RedZack _
> *
> 
> Ich hoffe niemand - is nen Tippfehler - ich mein TKP / pro 1000 *


na, das wärs doch  
3,50€ für eine bannereinblendung.....da bin ich nach einer woche ein reicher mann


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Mai 2002)

na wat denn nun? 

Habt ihr evtl. den ein oder anderen passenden Link zur Hand??


----------



## RedZack (30. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *na wat denn nun?
> 
> Habt ihr evtl. den ein oder anderen passenden Link zur Hand?? *



Willst du deine Seite sponsorn lassen oder selbst vermarkten?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Mai 2002)

Ich möchte dann in der Community ein bisschen Banner-Werbung schalten, um einen Teil der monatlichen Kosten wieder hineinzubekommen.


----------



## RedZack (30. Mai 2002)

Cool, soweit waren wir schon  Willst du deine Werbepartner selbst suchen und direkt von ihnen abkassieren oder soll das ein Vermarkter (Sponsor) für dich erledigen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

das ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, hauptsache es kommt ein bisschen Geld in die Kasse.

Welche Methode wäre denn empfehlenswert? (Ich habe mich mit Banner-Werbung und den daraus resultierenden Einnahmen noch nie beschäftigt - brauchte ich ja bislang auch nicht.)


----------

